# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2008] impression recto verso

## ftpcrazy

Bonjour  tous,

Voila je suis actuellement en stage en vue d'obtenir un poste de dvellopeur .NET, je travaille pour le moment sur un programme de gestion de bon de commande ou tout ce passe  merveille sauf une chose  ::): 

J'utilise crystal report pour mettre des bon de commandes, en gros ils doivent tre imprimer et mis  disposition pour acceptation. 

Mon problme est que je dois inclure les CGV(conditions gnrale de vente) au verso, d'abord j'y suis arriver en ajoutant tout ca dans le pied de page B, mon problme est que quand il y a beaucoup d'information dans les dtails ceux ci passe  la page suivante et mes CGV se retrouvent en page 3.

Ce que j'aimerai c'est que  chaque saut de page il place les CGV  la page suivante pour pouvoir ralis une impression recto verso et que les CGV se retrouve  l'arrire de chaque page.

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## Fabrice Moll

J'ai dj essay de faire cela.

1) C'est pnible
2) Ca marche dans ton environnement de dveloppement
3) Ca ne marchera pas chez le client car le moindre dcalage et le recto/verso est "dcal"

Peut-tre que quelqu'un te donnera une bonne solution, mais tu auras vite perdu du temps :/

Nos clients prennent du papier pr-imprim.  Efficace et personne ne perd du temps.

----------


## luc_chivas

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> Voila je suis actuellement en stage en vue d'obtenir un poste de dvellopeur .NET, je travaille pour le moment sur un programme de gestion de bon de commande ou tout ce passe  merveille sauf une chose 
> 
> J'utilise crystal report pour mettre des bon de commandes, en gros ils doivent tre imprimer et mis  disposition pour acceptation. 
> 
> Mon problme est que je dois inclure les CGV(conditions gnrale de vente) au verso, d'abord j'y suis arriver en ajoutant tout ca dans le pied de page B, mon problme est que quand il y a beaucoup d'information dans les dtails ceux ci passe  la page suivante et mes CGV se retrouvent en page 3.
> 
> Ce que j'aimerai c'est que  chaque saut de page il place les CGV  la page suivante pour pouvoir ralis une impression recto verso et que les CGV se retrouve  l'arrire de chaque page.
> ...



Bonjour, 

tu peux peut tre forcer ton changement de page en mettant une formule dans l'expert section detail/ nouvelle page aprs/

essayer avec la formule 

RecordNumber mod x= 0 (o x est le nombre de lignes affiches dans ta section dtail

tu pourras donc mettre tes CGV dans le pied de page

Tiens nous au courant

----------


## ftpcrazy

Je viens de tester mais meme avec la formule ca passe  la page suivante et mes CGV reste en page 3.

Je vais essayer de suggrer qu'ont prennent du papier pr imprimer je crois...

----------


## Fabrice Moll

Dans mon cas,

J'avais ajout un sous-rapport dans une entte de page.  Dans ce sous-rapport, tout tait supprim sauf le dtail dans lequel j'avais ajout les conditions de ventes.

J'avais une condition de suppression pour cette section "entte de page" qui tait la suivante : Remainder(PageNumber, 2) = 0

Pour toutes les autres sections enttes (et je dis bien toutes les autres sections enttes, j'avais la condition de suppression suivante :
Remainder(PageNumber, 2) <> 0

En gros j'imprime une fois sur 2 les conditions prsentes dans mon sous-rapport  la place des autres sections enttes.

Ensuite, le but du jeu est d'agrandir (ou rduire) le dtail de ton sous-rapport contenant les Conditions de ventes afin de cacher le dtail de ton rapport principal.  C'est un vrai jeu car si tu agrandis de trop, tu auras un message d'erreur dans Crystal indiquant que le contenu de ton header est trop important.

Je te prviens, il faut vraiment de la patience !  ::):

----------


## ftpcrazy

Voila mon problme est rsolu merci beaucoup  luc pour avoir trouver la solution  mon problme. 

Je vais de ce pas me replonger dans mon projet  ::):

----------

